# Thiết Bị Đọc Lỗi Xe Máy Phun Xăng Điện Tử - MOTOSCAN CE Phiên Bản Giá Rẻ



## DTDauto Viet Nam (11 Tháng tư 2021)

*MOTOSCAN CE - THIẾT BỊ XÁC ĐỊNH LỖI MÔ TÔ, XE MÁY PHUN XĂNG ĐIỆN TỬ

MOTOSCAN phiên bản CE (MOTOSCAN CE)* được thiết kế với tiêu chí tiết kiệm chi phí, nhưng vẫn hiệu quả và phù hợp đối tượng để anh em thợ còn khó khăn về tài chính vẫn có cơ hội sử dụng các thiết bị có uy tín, chất lượng, giá thành hợp lý mà chưa có điều kiện sử dụng các phân khúc sản phẩm chuyên nghiệp như MOTOSCAN 7 và phân khúc cao cấp như MOTOSCAN TAB.


- MOTOSCAN CE là công cụ để: chẩn đoán, kiểm tra, hiệu chỉnh, sửa chữa lỗi hệ thống động cơ, ABS; lập trình smart key, immobiliser, hiệu chỉnh chuẩn và sửa chữa ODO (chức năng ODO là tùy chọn thêm) và chức năng tra cứu dữ liệu sửa chữa cho một xưởng sửa chữa xe máy chuyên nghiệp.
- Hỗ trợ các chức năng lập trình, hiệu chỉnh và cài đặt các tham số trong ECU như: lập trình chìa khóa điện tử, lập trình điểm 0 của cảm biến TPS, lập trình tỷ lệ hòa khí (YAMAHA/ SYM), tốc độ không tải và hiệu chỉnh độ rộng xung điều khiển phun nhiên liệu vv...
- Sản phẩm tặng kèm theo 01 năm sử dụng phần mềm MOTODATA (các năm kế tiếp cần gia hạn với phí nếu có nhu cầu sử dụng kế tiếp) để tra cứu dữ liệu sửa chữa nhanh, tiện lợi, thông minh và hướng đối tượng cho hầu hết các loại mô tô, xe máy thế hệ mới phun xăng điện tử PGM-FI của các nhà sản xuất PIAGGIO/VESPA, HONDA, YAMAHA, SUZUKI, SYM, KYMCO. MOTODATA hỗ trợ trên tất cả các nền tảng Android, iOS, Windows cho PC, Laptop, Tablet, Smart phones.
- Đặc biệt MOTODATA tích hợp luôn chức năng quản lý xưởng bên trong.
- Sản phẩm được thiết kế dạng thiết bị cầm tay, nhỏ gọn, sử dụng đơn giản với tiếng Việt. MOTOSCAN CE chuẩn xác về thông số kỹ thuật, phần mềm dữ liệu, chức năng cao cấp mạnh mẽ, hệ thống dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp.

Để biết thêm thông tin và giá của sản phẩm vui lòng chọn đường link hướng về sản phẩm: dtdauto.com/san-pham/MOTOSCAN-CE-VN

Qúy khách muốn hỗ trợ tư vấn mua sản phẩm vui lòng liên hệ:

Điện thoại văn phòng: 0913 555 416

Quý khách cần hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật vui lòng liên hệ:

Hotline: 19002228 nhấn phím 1 gặp hỗ trợ phần mềm, phím 2 gặp kỹ thuật viên

Quý khách hàng có thể truy cập website của công ty: Dtdauto.com

Trân trọng cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã và đang đồng hành cùng DTDauto Việt NamTrân trọng cảm ơn quý khách hàng!


----------



## Hung Nano (14 Tháng năm 2021)

Bài viết hữu ích


----------



## hutechgroup (7 Tháng chín 2021)

Check hộ mình cái công nông phun xăng điện tử được k


----------

